# Baby Pigeon Attack



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

i just got back from vacation today, and my dad was taking care of the birds during the week. He has had pigeons plenty of times during his life he does a good job. Here is the bad news, he went in there and they were in their nest, and when i went to check on them one of the babies was missing. I scrambled around trying to find it in the dark, and i felt the bird on the ground in the corner. THe bird was attacked by one of the other males who is territorial of the ground area of the loft and has had most of its head feathers pulled out, skin torn from the back of the neck, and a puffy eye. First thing i did was rinsed off the skin and got it clean, then applied bacitracian, which i used on doves which got attacked by pigeons, and put it in a warm box, wrapped in towels and my t shirts. Am i doing the right thing, and what else should i do. I am new and this baby is in pretty bad shape, i was worried, and kinda scared. If anyone can help me out, please do. Thanks, ed


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*oh and,*

the other baby of the same age has all its feathers about 5 6 weeks. Thanks again , ed


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Ed, there will be more experienced people who can address the baby's health issues, but this link
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9457 will take you to the thread telling you what to do first:

Read this one as well: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13599

Someone will be along shortly to advice you on medications. Just do your best and especially, keep it warm. Check back here frequently as members are one and off throughout the day (and night).


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, as bad as it looks, it's probably not as bad as you'd think. We see this a lot. Can you describe (or post a picture) how large the affected areas are and whether it's the actual eyeball that's affected or just the tissue around the eye? They usually get a little bit edematous (swollen) when this happens, especially when it's hot. Don't get any medicine in the actual eye unless it's an ophthalmic ointment or drops. Just continue keeping him like you are except you can take him out for supervised feedings--he's probably a lot more mindful of his empty stomach than his wounds, actually.

Pidgey


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*birdy*

it is the tissue around the eyeball. It really is not infected... hopefully will not be. i put bacitracian on the wounds, to prevent infection, and i am keeping it warm with t-shirts and in the warmest room of the house. My room. THe bird is resting right now, and tomorrow morning i will feed it. the injured part of the bird is the back of its head mainly, pretty deep, along with neck feathers. thanks for the help by the way, ed

oh and with feeding, these two babies didnt really care for me, the one that was injured was the quieter of the two, as well as the good looking one  but im keeping my fingers crossed for this baby. thankyou


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*right now*

right now i am applying heat for the bird, i dont have a heating pad, so im going to try the rice idea with the 2/3 rice, and i am praying that this itty one be alright. I didnt know how much i would love these birds until i got them. I told my mom i was getting them for my dad for a retirement gift, but hey, hes retired, so they became mine, which i new would happen. THank you , ed


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*i did*

i decided to use a warm bottle of water, im just watching to make sure it is not too hot for the baby. Wish me luck, ed


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*age*

i made a mistake, the age of this baby is around 4 weeks,


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*baby*

baby is alive and doing well this morning. Fights with me to feed it, but it is running around, making noise, and just fighting to jump on the kitchen table to look around. It eats a little by itself, but i still feed it to make sure he/she is full. THanks everyone, ed


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

HI Ed,

I'm soooo glad to hear the baby is so active, looks like he's a real trooper.

Does anyone think an antibiotic cream is necessary for the neck wound?

Ed, can you post a picture of the injuries? I hope he continues to get better. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ed,

If this youngster is drinking on its own you can feed it a tablespoon of regular pigeon mix. If it isn't drinking, you can soak about a tablespoon of seed, drain it and feed it. 

Rockie, I have used Neosporin cream as an antibacterial and it has worked fine, but not near the eye. You can put a drop of Sovereign Silver colloidal silver in the eye itself, as well as any infected area around the eye for now.

It would be best to see a pic so we can assess the damage, as already mentioned.


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*picture*

i will get a picture up as soon as i can find the camera, other than that, the baby is sleeping, so im gonna let it nap for a little then give it a snack. Tomorrow i will have a picture of the wounds up for everyone to assess


----------



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

just read the post, time or an update?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Unlikely I think, as this was from 2006. Poster may have updated on another thread at some time past.

John


----------

